# ready to crew for TX or LA



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

If any of you boat owners need another to split gas this summer add me to your contact list and let me know. I have experience and all my own gear. My familiar waters are out of Freeport, Sabine Pass, Cameron, and Venice. Always open for a road trip east if you are looking for someone that knows the mouth of the river pretty well. Available any day of the week with a days notice or any weekend.

Casey Scott
[email protected]
979-204-0635


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Casey we are looking for good commited serious fishermen as ourslefs & yourself, The boat is a Fountian 31 fishing sport machine powered by 2 250hp. Ready for long range trips out of Port O,connor, we also looking at Venice. If yoiu still got the time & the interest please let me know

Anthony 8179967424.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks {toledo}*

picked {toledo} up off the {crew needed} forum for a trip to the gardens 5-17-08 and he was a pleasure to fish.Knew what he was doing and respected the boat and crew.


----------

